# Mobile Darkroom/Studio - the project is launched :)



## orlovphoto (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, So essentially I'm going to post a very similar thread in various  forums because this is a HUGE EXPANSIVE project covering a lot of ground  (literally and figuratively speaking). Current exposure is crucial to  our success and if the admins were kind enough to make this post a  'sticky' for just the 2 moths during which our campaign is running  (until Feb 1st 2012) they would score major karmic points and their  images would always come out better 

The Photo Palace Bus by Anton Orlov &mdash; Kickstarter

This  link takes the reader to a fund raising campaign that had just been  launched earlier today. A darkroom and darkroom education is going to be  one of the main components of the vision.

Also check out our blogg - The Photo Palace

The goal is as follows:
 Build a traveling darkroom/studio
 Continually travel the 48 states and beyond for a number of years
 Give free lectures on history of photography
 Give demonstrations of darkroom and alternative printing techniques 
 Hold free portrait sessions using Rolleiflex TLR camera and north-light studio
 Photograph people both in-studio and in the street setting creating a documentary series about American and World culture

The traditions of analog photography and documentary portraiture  are two driving forces behind this project. The idea is to expose as  many people to the history and current state if Film photography across  the country.

Thank you for reading.
If you feel that this is something you can stand behind - please feel  free to post that link on your Facebook, blogg, web site or wherever you  think people might see it. It is only running until 2/1/2012 and it's an all-or-nothing game!

God bless!


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 19, 2011)

The Photo Palace Bus by Anton Orlov &mdash; Kickstarter


----------

